# Spark plugs on 3.5



## redclutter (May 1, 2012)

Guys I have an 03 3.5 and want to change the spark plugs. I got the three up front done and the rear driverside ( facing car). I was wondering how to do the center and the passenger side rear. Thanks in advance.

:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Remove the upper intake plenum.


----------

